# What animal represents you best? why?



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Feel like your always at home? - a snail maybe?
or, like lying in the sun all day - lizard? 
Which of the multitudinous forms of life we share our world with, might best represent you?

maybe because of character, physical, behavioral... - any trait? 
Pig? :wink, stick insect? stallion? vulture? 
a social creature?  or a solitary one? (only seeking others for... ). maybe one that eats its mate? :um or a species where the female is physically superior to the male?  (not my choice!) maybe a creature of beauty - not my choice either!  
would it live in the cold? in the water? maybe underground? a meat eater? cold blooded? - you get the idea.

maybe you can't decide? What would you like to be?

I like the idea, in the Novel 'Northern Lights', or 'The Golden Compass', by Phillip Pullman, of having a 'daemon' - some sort of companion animal spirit thing each characters have, i can't really remeber exactly what it is, it was a while ago i read the books. And now there is a movie, I havn't actually seen it movie yet.

me? not sure yet what i would suit well, ill see what others put! 
but what i like...the albatross. 
- large, nicely coloured, elegant birds. highly efficient in the air, covering great distances with little exertion. nest on remote oceanic islands. they spend large times at sea, circumnavigating the antarctic. i love the idea of soaring low over the icy ocean waves effortlessly...


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

A cow

Cos I can be lazy and eat a lot as cows do. However I can be active, I walk and go to the gym as cows do. :yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

A wabbit. I startle easily and I like to snuggle.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

A sloth.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

A leopard. Spend time viewing from afar.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

nemesis1 said:


> A sloth.


 A very veeeeeeeery s...l.......o..........w high5 that almost missed.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

haha, maybe a dolphin or something, cuz i love surfing, and I can make that high pitched dolphin sound  They are my favorite animal!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

A ragdoll cat. I'm docile, floppy and adorable, duh. :b


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

This represents me, because I feel like I don't even exist anymore:blank, also I have miniature arms


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

monkey for sure. born in the year of the monkey.. and i'm a damn monkey.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Drunk Squirrels.

I'm nutty aboot them.

One day squirrels will rule the world!!!


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

*random bump*
Was going to make a thread like this, but I searched and saw one already made lol but my answer:

Snakes: no, snakes are not one's that "stab you in the back". They represent me because they are misunderstood, like me. Their very mysterious, and they mostly enjoy being alone. Just like me =P I'm sure many S.A suffers can relate to them.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Yup, that's me.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

A sloth


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_I'm a cat !_








because... I BORN THIS WAY O_O


----------



## closed99 (Feb 15, 2012)

An owl. I never sleep.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

The *Celebes crested macaque* (_Macaca *****_), also known as the *crested black macaque*, *Sulawesi crested macaque*, or the *black ape*, is an Old World monkey that lives in the northeast of the Indonesian island of Sulawesi (Celebes) as well as on smaller neighboring islands. Its skin and hairless face is, with the exception of some white hair in the shoulder range, entirely jet black. The long muzzle with high cheeks and the long hair tuft, or crest, at the top side of the head are remarkable. The tail is only approximately 2 cm (1 in) of stub. With a total body length of 44 cm (17 in) to 60 cm (24 in) and a weight of 3.6 to 10.4 kg, it is one of the smaller macaque species. Its life expectancy is estimated at approximately 20 years. 
The Celebes crested macaque is a diurnal rain forest dweller. This macaque is primarily terrestrial, spending more than 60% of its day on the ground foraging for food and socializing, while sleeping and searching for food in the trees. The Celebes crested macaque is frugivorous, with 70% of its diet consisting of fruits. It also consumes leaves, buds, seeds, fungus, birds and bird eggs, insects (such as caterpillars), and the occasional small lizard or frog.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Dub16 said:


> Drunk Squirrels.
> 
> I'm nutty aboot them.
> 
> One day squirrels will rule the world!!!


I'm so with you on that. But it's the rabid squirrels that are in the planning process....

Definitely a cat......needy, but don't let on.........no regard for personal space...........finicky about being touched..........and territorial when it comes to where I sleep, eat and poop.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

^ Deeeeerp


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

A cat. Independent and antisocial.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Cow. Mainly because that's all I eat.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

A snake, passive but dont corner me or i'll strike


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

A lion, I'm lazy for the most part, proud as heck, can be aggressive, don't really care about much things, can be nice too. I also have awesome hair.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Parakeet.

Very vocal at times, but shy and timid around most people only trusting 1 or 2.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A cat because I get scared as easily as one and then get really mad afterwards.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

A panther, perhaps. Strong, silent, a loner...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd say a cat...
Because we're both moody, can't tolerate people beyond a certain limit and love to sleep.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Either a sloth.. or a smiling Cheshire cat, calculating yet cute.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Snake. Calculating and sneaky.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll just say I'm an okapi because I'm a mixed race. :b


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

a porcupine... nobody wants to love a porcupine let alone hug it...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Maybe a sloth?
Because I eat a lot and I'm lazy


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Personality-wise, a mix between an owl and a bear


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

A cat, im the cats Meow
haha jk
I pick a cat though because im like them. I like cat naps, I like being left alone, they love me and can be both gentle and fierce which is how I am.


----------

